# Kharkov Velocipyed Zavod: 1964 HVZ V64 Record



## J-Shooter (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## J-Shooter (Apr 24, 2022)

I bought this frame about a year ago on eBay and have spent the past year tracking down parts and putting it together.  It's all period correct HVZ parts except for the NOS Nisi rims and saddle borrowed from my grandfather's Bottechia. It required quite a bit of small repairs, and it was my first experience with building wheels.


----------



## juvela (Apr 25, 2022)

-----

thanks so much for sharing this fascinating project with the forum

can see that if you began with a bare frame it must have been a challenge to locate all of the required period correct fittings

in the photos it appears the left crank arm may be mounted backwards - i certainly could be mistaken as know nothing of these products

are the arms a matched set? they appear different in the photos

here is what the missing head emblem _may _have looked like -





1970's era road model, note how brake caliper resembles MAFAC Competition and brake lever resembles GB Coureur





__





						Kharkov B555 found in Bulgaria - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Kharkov B555 found in Bulgaria - My son lives in Sofia and he and my wife surprised me with this Kharkov B 555, with matching parts manual for Christmas. Nearly NOS with all the original components, down to the saddle and cables. All I am missing are the pump and toe clips...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




model B37 derailleur three-speed





__





						Kharkov B-37 3-Speed - Bike Forums
					

Classic and Vintage Bicycles: Whats it Worth? Appraisals. - Kharkov B-37 3-Speed - I think this is a 1968 Kharkov B-37 Any ideas on value for this bike? Its in really good original condition with fenders.



					www.bikeforums.net
				




bespoke wood frame -





__





						Wood Bicycle from Kharkov - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Wood Bicycle from Kharkov - Hi all! One of my clients wish unusual bike. And ordered self frame. One man from Odessa make that frame about 5 months. He made she from irish maple. She cost my client $ 800. Then i make bicycle Technical data : Frame wood weight 5.600 gramm Fork...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




model B-39 derailleur three-speed





__





						Vintage Ukraine XB3 B-39 3-speed - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Vintage Ukraine XB3 B-39 3-speed - Hello everyone! I am a store manager at a Salvation Army Thrift Store in Ankeny, Iowa, and in need of a little help. I have attached the pictures of a bike that came in as a donation and I am wondering what we have here? I was only able to...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




machine set up for training in Arizona






						XB3 Made in USSR ? - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - XB3 Made in USSR ? - Picked up a bike yesterday, of course I was not looking but had to have with the USSR sticker and the badge is beautiful. Polished up nice. Anyway, does anyone have knowledge of the stem/year? Also how to identify year of bike. There are some numbers...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




roadster model





__





						Odd roadster from the Soviet Union - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Odd roadster from the Soviet Union - I like strange things so of course I was drawn to this at the Hershey car show earlier this month. It had been there before but was priced a little high so it went home with the seller a couple times. This year they wanted rid of it and...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




thank you again for sharing this project with the forum


-----


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 25, 2022)

The crappy Soviet quality machining on the hub flanges is kinda charming in a way.


----------



## J-Shooter (Apr 25, 2022)

Juvela-

You are 100% correct!  I mounted the crank backwards and didn't even notice.  I don't know how I missed that, you are very attentive!  




Here is a head badge that was kindly provided to me by a gentleman who helped me find some parts.  It's on my to-do list, but I've never mounted a head badge and I'm not sure how I want to go about doing it.  It seems like they often fell off, so I might pursue a route other than the standard rivets.

Thanks for all those links!  Definitely interesting to check out.  I love the blue/white paint with the distinctive lugs. 

On the subject of brakes- The Mafac-esque HVZ brakes are certainly very cool.  My frame can take a rear brake, and a good friend has a blue Record from the 80s that can take both front/rear brakes.  I want to take my bike to a critical mass ride this weekend, but a large crowd of unruly and inexperienced riders makes me nervous without brakes.  I'd hate to trash this thing within a week of finishing it.  I may temporarily mount a rear Mafac until I can find one of the HVZ appropriate knockoffs. 

I also located another set of those lovely hubs!  I love that they look like they were made on a wood lathe, lol.  With the huge tire clearances of this frame, I may build up a set of wheels with some beefy tires just for the novelty.

I made a couple minor tweaks to the bike tonight, I am extremely surprised at how nice it feels.  The bearings are all great, everything feels dead solid, and handles beautifully at speed.  I'm trying to take it easy, especially considering the the "artisanal" nature of the components, but this thing feels like an absolute rocketship.


----------



## juvela (Apr 25, 2022)

-----


thanks very much for the response

fine work on your part!   😉

---

wrt MAFAC-esque brakes -

one or two of the machines in those links is fitted with caliper brakes which somewhat resemble the MAFAC Tiger model rather than the Racer model or the Competition model

makes one wonder if they also did a version of the Top 63 model...

...perhaps the company was inspired to replicate the entire range!  😲


-----


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 26, 2022)

Not sure if you're aware of the veloretro.ru website, here's the link to your model that features the manual for a 1966 model:



			http://veloretro.ru/preview.php?id=236&indx=0&lang=en&x=185&y=152


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 26, 2022)

J-Shooter said:


> View attachment 1613374View attachment 1613375View attachment 1613376View attachment 1613377View attachment 1613378View attachment 1613387View attachment 1613395View attachment 1613396View attachment 1613381



I've been on the hunt for one of these for a very long time.  Great find and great color as I don't recall seeing one in this orange / copper color before.


----------

